# Seiko 19Mm Bracelet



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Watch fans,

Does anyone know where to source a decent bracelet, preferably with curved end links

many thanks

Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Not sure about brand new ones but you could do worse than stick an ad in the Wanted section on here.

I imagine a few of the modders on here might be in the habit of buying entire Seiko 5 dress watches from eBay etc to harvest the movements from.:hammer:

I did exactly that but already gave the bracelet away - sorry!

(if I find any more I'll drop you a PM)

[Edit - also try CousinsUK for generic bracelets and end pieces. ]

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

19MM lug width straps/bracelets seem a bit hard to find. watchbands.com seems to offer several 19MM Seiko bracelets. They're U.S.-based (neighboring city to me) but ship to the U.K. Haven't done business with them, so do your homework on them should you decide to purchase/order. Best of luck in your search. :cheers:


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

i have seen some NOS 19mm bracelets on the bay from international sellers (india,thailand,phillipines) etc


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

jrahmad98 said:


> i have seen some NOS 19mm bracelets on the bay from international sellers (india,thailand,phillipines) etc


Seen some of them, they tend to be new stock from China 

cheers Martin :thumbsup:

TYPO


----------

